# ********Friday Pics********



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Guess I'll start it off this week.

One pen for Christmas going to a new home. This is the completed/polished pen from the parts I posted last week


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Didn't take any pic's of the ducks we shot, but here are some pic's of the last two weekends duck hunts we did with a fellow 2cooler and good friend.



















Identify where this new landmark is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Last weekend.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorgeous giant rainbow!!!









Spawned out largemouth on the decline. This fish would have been a beast during its prime....









Officially Captain Buddy!- launching Night heron light tackle in March offering Snook trips in South Florida


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Been working on a work room/ garage extension, the kiddo has been having fun helping!!:texasflag


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Project from the weekend.




























Took the girls to the zoo last weekend.
Didn't take many pictures just enjoyed the day.





































And then my other passion in life.










James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My wife's first 10k, my daughters first 5k and my first time to ride 50 miles.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Girls not afraid of an deer head. My first time in the stand with my oldest. The landowner shot a spike and gave us some, poor son missed 2x.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Oldie but goodie*

The little guy in front(Arthur) would have been my great grandfather as a kid. And then the original Bellamy brothers.


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

picked up my new El Pescador Cat last week


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Last week I fished off the coast of Bonita Springs, FL about 12 miles offshore, one of my best fishing days ever which really surprised me... I've never had a lot of luck in Florida waters.

250lb Goliath Grouper - released
400lb Goliath Grouper - released
90lb Barracuda - released
40 Ling - dinner
All weights estimated by the guide

Check out the bait and tackle store where we purchased bait :rotfl:


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Another antler tree, and my son with two big stinkys.


20151108_095302 (Medium) 
by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


20151108_095229 (Medium) 
by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


20151107_200437 
by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Calving season continues..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Now that's a life time of antler pens LOL


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Fast Nattie getting ducks on a Blue-Bird day....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Kiss my a55


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Kiss my a55


If that's the "horse" you bought for your "nurse", it's no wonder why you got the blues!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If that's the "horse" you bought for your "nurse", it's no wonder why you got the blues!


Looks like she didn't like it and packed her bags...


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Crafting for Christmas!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Beautiful pen Bill.

Great pictures everyone.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FREON said:


> Looks like she didn't like it and packed her bags...


Most likely, that is JQ's bag. LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Fall garden! I planted the other 4 rows with 450 onions yesterday.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That looks delicious !


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Exceptional in da Kitchen*

Great Autumn Pics Everyone.. This week was above exceptional in da Kitchen:dance:.

:ac550:ZOOM IN for more Salivating ......

Ham n Eggplant sandwich $ 1.49 if you got the time ... 7 mins

For France , SautÃ©ed Cod Cakes, Cod Chops, Steamer Clam Chowda and a Beurre Monte Sauce, and Brunoise Veggies .
I double plated. Hungry.

Crab Stuffed Flounda Turbans, sided with Grilled Portobello Shrooms with greens n Cheese salad. Yup, it was that good!

Beer Batter Baked Flounda, Brown Shrimp, Grandma Mav Slaw n More Horseradish than Ketchup Sauce

Smokey Minestrone Soup

Honey Soy Glazed Redfeech Cilantro noodles

Spaghetti Squash, Eggplant Turkey Meatballs, Bolognese Sauce .
Yup, it what was for dinner

Chili Citrus Honey Thighs, Cucumber Salad and a Mint Yogurt sauce..
Burpppppppp.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Grillin' pork chops in the monte with the wifey this past Sun-Mon

No deer movement, but a great time spent with my queen!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Last week I fished off the coast of Bonita Springs, FL about 12 miles offshore, one of my best fishing days ever which really surprised me... I've never had a lot of luck in Florida waters.
> 
> Check out the bait and tackle store where we purchased bait :rotfl:


So does that mean you are a masterbaiter???? :dance:


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

*Life Size "Nyala"*

about the size of a mule deer. 8 1/2 hours of sewing just to get it together. came out really nice. over 130 photos in the fish & fur section of home page, creativefeathers.com


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nothing like a little sunset work

With Maddie from Memorial HS

Collegiate signing with Jessica

Veterans Day PIC

Love My XLR8


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Recent kayak/camping trip


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

SWANY said:


> Recent kayak/camping trip
> View attachment 2615586


Awesome picture!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Reel Girl said:


> Crafting for Christmas!


Girl you got talent! Looks good.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My Jeep and my bride's Jeep. She had the stripe added to hers. I had a Max360 Escort added to mine. Nothing like a little electronic counter surveillance


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*Some smoke*

a few treats I smoked.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*"G" Scale model railroad in Golden Colorado*

Love trains!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*A few trains and my son and his team mate.*

My son is #90


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*when i say brush in*

When i say grass a layout...i mean it


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

MMMM MMMMM!! Don't those look appetizin? haha

Guess where


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

One more!
???? Alien???


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> MMMM MMMMM!! Don't those look appetizin? haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had all sorts of drinks named crazy things; sex on the beach, fuzzy navel, but never knew there was a dirty tampon drink.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^Raw oysters, bloody mary mix, and vodka @ Noah's Ark

Golf carts of San Leon


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Elio brought out Prototype 5. This one has the actual engine and transmission they plan to use. I forget exactly which build number I am, but it's one of the first thousand. The plant is over in LA where they used to build Hummers.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bet that boat would fly if it had wings Neil...I know how that SHO pushes my 2K# rig...


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Didn't take any pic's of the ducks we shot, but here are some pic's of the last two weekends duck hunts we did with a fellow 2cooler and good friend.
> 
> Identify where this new landmark is.
> 
> ...


That is the West Sirius. Its a Seadrill Semi submersible rig that is "stacked"..


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

leadhead10 said:


> That is the West Sirius. Its a Seadrill Semi submersible rig that is "stacked"..


Winner!! Yup, it's amazing how big it looks from about 10 miles away. You can see Bigfoot also from where we were hunting by San Jose. Bigfoot is a lot bigger than Sirus right ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

It's been a long time.........

1. All my silly girls
2. Made some pies! (Reese's, Cherry. Oreo and Blueberry) Reese's is pictured.
3. Doe I got last weekend
4. Had to go into Houston for work and captured this picture as they were getting ready for the Veterans Day Parade.
5. Wine bottle crafting for Christmas (still not finished)
6. my baby and I after one of her baseball games
7&8. My baby girl is getting so big way too fast 

Hope you all have an amazing Thanksgiving week!!!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Winner!! Yup, it's amazing how big it looks from about 10 miles away. You can see Bigfoot also from where we were hunting by San Jose. Bigfoot is a lot bigger than Sirus right ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yeah, the Semi's look huge b/c they sit way up out of the water when deballasted. They just don't have the deckload capacity that the drillships have.

I'm not sure on the dimensions of the Bigfoot but I'm pretty sure its bigger than the Sirius.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Busy weekend making gifts and smoking meat 
Plus some kiddo shots
Quick Rustic cooler made as a gift









Finished up a rod while the meat smoked and glue dried on the cooler.












































Kiddos


----------

